# Add Printer now prompts login using Guest accnt



## Manhoso (Mar 15, 2011)

Up until two weeks ago, users, and myself could add a network printer without being prompted for a login.
As of late, adding a printer (by going thru the traditional method.. add printer>network printer>find in directory) will then prompt for a login/password with the "guest" user at the login and greyed out.

The guest user account on our dc has been disabled for years. I even enabled it to see if this resolved the issue.. no go.

Im stumped.. any ideas?

Windows Server 2003 R2 sp2
Endusers are on xp sp3 and win 7


----------



## Manhoso (Mar 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## antosingh (Mar 19, 2011)

Uncheck simple file sharing from "folder options" at the computer where the printer is connected.


----------



## Manhoso (Mar 15, 2011)

Printers are network printers, not locally connected.


----------



## antosingh (Mar 19, 2011)

Then connect as local printer using TCP/IP standard port.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

That is not the way to do network printing and causes more problems than it will ever solve. Someone must have set up something in AD not to allow regular users to add/remove printers.


----------



## Manhoso (Mar 15, 2011)

Rockn said:


> That is not the way to do network printing and causes more problems than it will ever solve. Someone must have set up something in AD not to allow regular users to add/remove printers.


endusers have always been able to add printers.
this started happening out of the blue, happens arbitrarily, and nobody has made any changes in AD.

I have created a dedicated print server, and the issue no longer happens to people who are printing thru the new server. ( i still have three printers on the old one)

Thanks everyone for your input


----------

